
Show HN: Tty-share ** share your terminal in the browser, over the Internet - elisescu
https://github.com/elisescu/tty-share
======
kevinyun
This seems pretty interesting. What would be the use-cases? I can't imagine
that it would be a good fit for real-time (a screenshare app like Hangouts or
Skype solves that) -- perhaps server logs in a browser tab?

~~~
nstart
The use case behind these kinds of terminal/editor sharing over the browser is
to allow other individual to interact with your instance. This is good for
remote debugging especially. Additionally video calls are susceptible to
quality drops which make screens harder to read sometimes. This simply
transfers the text as opposed to a screen grab.

While tools like zoom allow remote desktop control, it still has lag, and the
requirement for both parties to install software as opposed to just the sender
in the case of this tool.

~~~
kevinyun
+1 to the hard screen reading

Awesome, I didn't know that the other person could interact with it -- as in
one person's terminal is now a shared browser tab that can have commands
entered in? If so, that is really cool and I will check it out further.

Edit: I just viewed the gif again, this time a little longer, and this is
really cool!

------
plugin_hibrid
Did you know tmate? Looks pretty similar to that one

